# Alpine KTP-445



## akipresente (Abr 21, 2010)

Hola foreros!

Quería hablaros acerca de un ampli de la marca Alpine, en concreto el modelo KTP-445. 

El aparato en cuestión es este:

http://www.alpine.es/products/details/accessories/ktp-445.html

Destaca por su pequeño tamaño y por la potencia entregada en esas codiciones (4x45Wrms), y gracias a la tecnologia , podemos ''esconderlo'' detras de la fuente de audio, guantera...

Yo personalmente, tenía una pequeña idea de un brico, ya que este aparato solo vale para fuentes Alpine, pero pienso yo que con unos cuantos ''empalmes'' podría solucionarse para otros estereos no creen? Cabría la posibilidad de pedir a Alpine los conectores correspondientes para hacer una conexión limpia?

Un saludo a todos


----------



## rash (Abr 21, 2010)

una conexión limpia?
a que te refieres...
seguramente ese amplificador se podrá utilizar con otros equipos.
saludos


----------



## akipresente (Abr 21, 2010)

rash dijo:


> una conexión limpia?
> a que te refieres...
> seguramente ese amplificador se podrá utilizar con otros equipos.
> saludos



Pues me refiero a buscar el conector ISO (se que no es el ISO, pero para que me entendais ) de ese amplificador. Vamos, que para no tener que cortar los cables del ampli. Qué otra idea me sugeris si no?


----------



## alexis y leidys (Abr 28, 2010)

les contare que ese amplificador tiene un un buen sonido 
es mas me tramo mucho y lo clone 
con 24 trancistores y con un voltage de -94 +94 y me trabaja  a 
2 ohm  y ni se diga en notas bajas da un bajo salbaje 
si quieren si les intereza el diagrama mandenme un mensaje y yo se los hago llegar tal cual como yo lo trabajo


----------



## arlenis (Abr 28, 2010)

hola compañeros del foro.alexis y leidys me intereza que ayude a conseguir ese diagrama de alpine ktp-445 como usted lo trabajas se lo agradeseria si me lo consigues.


----------



## dilkrd (Jul 8, 2010)

hola ser aque me puedes enviar el diagrama para analizarlo porfavor muchas gracias


----------

